# Please Help Me :( .....Bit Rubs....



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

The pictures didn't show up for me. Make sure you do not have the bit too high in the horse's mouth. I go for the small "grin". Also, you can buy bit guards at the tack store. They are common on barrel racing bits. They are round and protect the mouth from being rubbed raw.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

sorry. the pictures worked for me :/ but thanks anyways!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Bit could be too small, pinching, or not smooth.

What kind of bit is it (doesn't show up for me either) ?


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

Im sorry I thought that the pictures would work. It is an english bit. It is a ribbed-rubber happy mouth "D" snaffle. It's 5" across which is the smallest size at the tack store. Lucas has a really skinny face though


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i think you may have linked the photos from your email. if you do that, you can see them but no one else can. Try saving them to your computer and attaching them using the paperclip icon. 

I'm assuming the bit came with the horse? I could very well be too small, and the bridle could have been adjusted wrong so that the bit was too high in his mouth.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks. Ill repost the tread i guess


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

*Ok Here;e the pictures.. I hope they work this time! *


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Those didn't work either. Just upload the pics to a photo hosting site, like Photobucket, and then copy and paste the "IMG code" into your reply.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

ok ya nevermind...let me try this again...


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok I hope this works.... Sorry i havent used this site in a while...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> Im sorry I thought that the pictures would work. It is an english bit. It is a ribbed-rubber happy mouth "D" snaffle. It's 5" across which is the smallest size at the tack store. Lucas has a really skinny face though


Have you had her mouth measured for the right size of bit or did you wing it?

How long has she been working in this bit?

How long have you had her?


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

yep it worked. does he typically use that bit? it looks like it could have pinched him


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Have you actually MEASURED the horse for a bit, or asked the previous owner what size. It sounds like it might be too small. Try this, Take a piece of yarn, shoelace, something string-ish and put it through the horse's mouth like you would a bit so that it hangs out on either side. Mark each side just where it comes out of the mouth, and then measure that.. this is what size bit you need. Depending on the bit, if it's too big or too small it can rub, or otherwise make your horse's mouth sore.

For now, I would't use any bit until your horse's mouth heals as you can make the rubs worse or they could get infected. Plus, if they hurt it can cause your horse to really act up or not respond to the bit at all.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

I basically winged it because i was at the tack store and needed a bit and that was the smallest they had. His face is super skinny and is about the same as my other horse who also uses a 5" bit. This is the bit I was instructed to purchase by my trainer but she is currently out of town. I used the same size bit the other day but with a different bridle and there were no rubs. This is the first time this has happened to one of my horses. My horse just arrived on sunday the 6th i believed.


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

i always have trouble doing the shoelace measuring, my horses try to eat the string and then play with it with their tongue. im never sure if i have an accurate measurement.

to the OP: my horses are very small arabs. they have fairly small heads and its always surprising to people that they actually need at least a 5 1/2" bit size.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

@Cinnys Whinny I will definitely try that! Thank you!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

The bit looks poorly made. See where the mouthpiece attaches to the D-ring? Well, the mouthpiece can slide up in down in one place- and therefore pinch your horses lip. I agree with Cinny, don't ride your horse in a bit until you find one that is comfy and fits well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> I basically winged it because i was at the tack store and needed a bit and that was the smallest they had. His face is super skinny and is about the same as my other horse who also uses a 5" bit. This is the bit I was instructed to purchase by my trainer but she is currently out of town. I used the same size bit the other day but with a different bridle and there were no rubs. This is the first time this has happened to one of my horses. My horse just arrived on sunday the 6th i believed.


I think it may be too small. You need to measure your horse for the right size. A smaller bit can hurt like heck for a horse, can cause rubs, and make them harder to bridle because they anticipate that pain, etc.

Use some suggestions from this video:






A note: A friend said after measuring, you need at least .25" on either side especially when working with a loose ring (you have a Dee ring) so it doesn't pinch but looking at the pictures there is too much "wiggle room" between the D and the rubber bar of the bit. That bit probably pinches your horse's mouth.

So measure your horse's mouth, add .50" (.25" on each side is .25 * 2 = .50") and see what size you get.

I thought my horse would need a 6" but he's in a 5.75" so anything can happen. If I would have winged it, he would have been swimming in his bit.

NOW measuring the bit and determining size is one thing, you also need to be sure it fits inside your horse's mouth. Horses may have a low or high palate so you need to keep that in mind when trying bits. Also some horses prefer tongue pressure over bar pressure, some are sensitive and some aren't. You need to choose a bit that works for your horse. 

Hope I helped.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

@caseymyhorserocks

Thank you! I will for sure talk to my trainer. Almost all of the horses in my barn with relatively soft mouths use this kind of bit. It's called a Happy Mouth. I'm riding tomorrow...should I use those rubber circle bit guards until I find one that fits? Or I can wrap it in this special latex wrap that some people i know use... I'll ask


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

Too bad I cant return it now... I will measure him tomorrow and buy a new one! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> should I use those rubber circle bit guards until I find one that fits? Or I can wrap it in this special latex wrap that some people i know use... I'll ask


If the bit is too small already, bit guards will make it even smaller.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

good point. ok I'll email my trainer right now..


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> @caseymyhorserocks
> 
> Thank you! I will for sure talk to my trainer. Almost all of the horses in my barn with relatively soft mouths use this kind of bit. It's called a Happy Mouth. I'm riding tomorrow...should I use those rubber circle bit guards until I find one that fits? Or I can wrap it in this special latex wrap that some people i know use... I'll ask


Do NOT ride until the sores heal- er in a bit. Ride in bitless bridle, halter, whatever, but NOT in a bit. Even if the bit fits, it would irritate her and make the sore worse.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

Also another thing to add: the rub was only on the left side of his mouth. Could this mean that the bit was too high on the left?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Possibly. Was both sides of the bridle on the same hole?


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

He's a little hot so I'm not sure if bitless is his style. I'll put something on it and show it to our intern as soon as I get to the barn tomorrow. Im not sure if they were on the sale hole... probably not. I feel awful!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Don't feel bad, these things happen Just learn and don't make the same mistake!

The bit doesn't have to be on the same hole on each side because it can adjust over the crownpiece. It needs to be sitting in the horse's mouth equally on both sides, with about two wrinkles –*but remember that some horse's mouths are wrinklier than others. It sounds to me that it was more of a bit sizing issue –*get a wider bit!  There are happy mouth bits all over the web.

Don't let the bit just hang in the horse's mouth, because then it can bang against their teeth and be uncomfortable. Also, they can get their tongue over the bit, which is just a big mess. Two wrinkles is the rule – and it is more comfortable that way for your horse.

 Best of luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

JuniorHunterChamp said:


> I feel awful!


You're learning  It's all good!

Try riding in a halter and reins for the time being, preferably rope since it has more "bite" than leather or nylon. 

Make sure he listens to it on the ground before you get on of course.


----------



## jphshs (Feb 25, 2012)

The ribbed rubber concerns me, a smooth rubber bit may cause less friction, which is probably what is irritating the corners. We wrapped bits in latex, the young horses could mouth it a little easier than the hard rubber. My trainer kept hemrroid cream on hand when starting young horses with really tender mouths. She would dab a small amount on the abrassion each time after each lesson until the natural hardness/callouse developes. The cream will shrink the swelling and stop the bleeding. It takes a little while for the corners to "toughen up" on a newly started horse. She did not put it in the mouth, just in the corners where the irritation and swelling was visible.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't see the bit. is it straight or is it curved? (as in the metal piece, is it shaped in a curve or a straight line)? When you hold it up? If the metal is curved then you'll lose like a quarter of an inch on it which would make it actually closer to a 4.75 if that makes sense.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this it? I personally don't like it and would suggest a regular thick wire or a slow twist if you really need that but since he's a new horse - I'd start off with a regular snaffle and see how he responds. If he needs something more then go from there.

Jointed Ribbed King Dee Pro Bit | Dover Saddlery

I like metal bits versus that plastic. (but that is my personal opinion).


This is what I was meaning by a curved bit - you'll notice with this one that there is a curve in the bit but it actually makes the distance between the Ds smaller.

FES Cyprium Slow Twist Dee in Slow Twist / Double Jointed at Schneider Saddlery


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

no it's more like this one Happy Mouth Mullen Mouth King Dee - D-Rings from SmartPak Equine However now that I've done a little research, the one OP has pictured is either a "knock off" or an older discontinued version... as you can see, the new version doesn't allow for the pinching like the one OP has pictured.

Here is how they compare

OP's bit









And here is the Happy Mouth one that is currently out....









If you see the way the mouth attaches to the D's you will see why I think hers is either a knock off or an old discontinued model.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I stand corrected, I guess they do still have her version, I found it here...

Happy Mouth Jointed Ribbed Mouth Pro Dee Bit


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait, what? 



jphshs said:


> The ribbed rubber concerns me, a smooth rubber bit may cause less friction, which is probably what is irritating the corners. We wrapped bits in latex, the young horses could mouth it a little easier than the hard rubber. My trainer kept hemrroid cream on hand when starting young horses with really tender mouths. She would dab a small amount on the _abrassion_ each time _after each lesson_ until the natural hardness/callouse developes. *But why would you want their mouth to harden?*The cream will shrink the swelling and stop the bleeding.*?.?* It takes a little while for the corners to "toughen up" on a newly started horse. She did not put it in the mouth, just in the corners where the *irritation and swelling* was visible.


 I seriously had a moment when reading this. How often do your started horses bleed? I know it happens on occasion, I've only had it happen with 2 who got especially violent when ridden for the first time. How many lessons were their mouths raw and bleeding? This is a for real question. I'd like to know how long it takes to "toughen up" their mouths?


Op sorry, not trying to highjack your thread with that above paragraph.
Why would you bit him with a hurt mouth? If he is to hot to ride bitless, put him in a lungeing caveson and work him on the ground a couple days. Or at least that is what I would do.


----------



## jphshs (Feb 25, 2012)

Rascaholic: Don't take this out of context: our horses were babied and well cared for and not ridden hard at all but they did have to learn to carry their their tack and eventually a rider. We had some that didn't have any issue with a bit and we had others that needed more time to adjust to something rubbing the corners. Kind of like breaking in a new pair of shoes. By "harden" I did not mean hard to your rein, I meant the corners of their mouths had gotten used to carrying a bit. Anything carried in a "virgin" mouth has the potential to cause some type of a reaction to a foreign object. We could give them a day or two off but eventually they had to get used to it.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello there. I'll second (third?) those that say don't ride this horse until the mouth heals. You don't want to start an association of pain in the mouth when you get on, which you will do if you ride at the moment. You've got all the time in the world with your horse; so give him the week off.

As far as the bit goes, as the others have said, you need to measure his mouth properly. Also, I don't tend to like that kind of bit you've pictured - it's pretty bulky which can be uncomfortable to the horse, especially if he has a fine face - which your description suggest he may do.. They call them Happy Mouth, but that's not always an accurate description.

Myself I would go for a french link snaffle, but every person has their favourite.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I think 2 wrinkles is too tight & not necessary.
OP, I do believe too that your bit pinched him.
Having a horse wear a bit that rubs until it toughens would be like us wearing a shoe that rubs & hoping it gets better.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

jphshs said:


> Rascaholic: Don't take this out of context: our horses were babied and well cared for and not ridden hard at all but they did have to learn to carry their their tack and eventually a rider. We had some that didn't have any issue with a bit and we had others that needed more time to adjust to something rubbing the corners. Kind of like breaking in a new pair of shoes. By "harden" I did not mean hard to your rein, I meant the corners of their mouths had gotten used to carrying a bit. Anything carried in a "virgin" mouth has the potential to cause some type of a reaction to a foreign object. We could give them a day or two off but eventually they had to get used to it.


I understand the theory, but not the practice. *shrugs* I'd think if it was irritating that much, even on a fresh mouth, something is wrong. JMO of course.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

There is a very popular clinician out here (no not dressage this time, he's a reiner actually) who's advice has worked very well for Cinny.... who has always had an issue with bits since the day I bought him until recently. He said not to put them in tight enough to make more than 1 wrinkle at the most. He also said to periodically drop the bit down 1 whole and move it back up because sometimes horses get desensitized to it being in one spot. 

I have followed his "looser is more" perspective and I now have Cinny trusting the bit, going onto it and foreward AND he doesn't get sore spots. I know it seems opposite what a lot of people think, but I tend to now go with making the horse as comfortable with his tack as possible, which means a bit that they like and doesn't cause pressure or pain and can simply be carried, not worn.


----------



## JuniorHunterChamp (Oct 20, 2011)

*  UPDATE:  I took your guys' advice and gave Lucas a long while off until his mouth healed. I used a different bridle that fit him MUCH better and wasn't so tight on his face. I had several people look at his mouth, how it fit in his mouth, the length of the bit, etc. and they all said that it looked to be a correct bit. 

@farmpony84 Lucas has an extremely soft and well-educated mouth, so the slow twist may be a bit harsh for him.

@Cinnys Whinny thanks for tking the time to research this bit. I don't believe that it is a knock-off and I find it interesting that the bit said "most comfortable bit" on the tag even though a lot of people are saying that it is not a quality bit. anyways, the bit I purchased is brand new, and others suggested that maybe the bit was just really new and stiff? :/

@Shropshirerosie I agree. My trainer also suggested that I try a french-link on him 


Thanks SO MUCH everyone! I appreciate the help and concern that you all have given me and it has actually helped me a lot! I will talk with my trainers some more so that this problem never occurs again!*


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Are you measuring his mouth? Outside the corner to other outside corner. And are you sure bit wasn't mismarked too?

Horse may need wider bit is my guess.


----------

